# Those with LS2 Edit knowledge please chime in here.



## ssdragon (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, i had my 2.4 on the dyno getting tuned today for about 5 hours and the main problem is getting fuel delivered to the engine on sudden acceleration. Keep in mind this has nothing to do with rpm or speed. It will cut out in power for a few seconds then will accelerate awesomely after that. the weird thing is it doesnt do it everytime either. heres some specs on whats going on here to see if you have any suggestions on the fix.

heres a link to the kit

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbob...oletCobalt.htm

the car is on stock spark plugs gapped at 0.35

LS2 is the editing software being used

check engine light is solidly on after it had previously just been blinking

traction control on my auto tranny goes on and off

boost is at 10 psi right now

Let me know any ifo on what else can be done to remedy this problem

here is the video


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The link does not work, 

Set your boost to 8, Set your arf to high 11's on WOT and 12's through the range also check the value in the low rpm range, this may cause a rich condition which could be throwing the code.


----------



## ssdragon (Mar 7, 2007)

i think the power enrichment mode is still kicking in even though we tried to kill it already, the car seems to run great after the hiccup

try this link see if it works

http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/dv_platinum/?action=view&current=turbodyno.flv


----------

